# Husqvarna , The Whole Story



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 7, 2008)

Theyyyyyyyyyyyyy Kickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk nuf said


----------



## Woodie (Jan 7, 2008)

*JONSERED ROCKS!!!


HUSQVARNA ROCKS!!!*


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jan 7, 2008)

I pretty sure the the WHOLE story includes sewing machines. Not that there is anything wrong with that.


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey off to a good start. Keep it going!!!!!


----------



## DarylB (Jan 7, 2008)

They never wrote epics about things that weren't coolopcorn:


----------



## vegaome (Jan 7, 2008)

Howdy Folks,

Is this one going to be a mystery story or a suspense thriller? Where are all the Husky folks?

v/r

Mike


----------



## husker80 (Jan 7, 2008)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> I pretty sure the the WHOLE story includes sewing machines. Not that there is anything wrong with that.
> 
> 
> .



There is something wrong with that! They made some guns too you couldn't mention that though could ya? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## flashy (Jan 7, 2008)

*pioneer/partner....*

Didn't I see a post once in which someone alluded to Husky copying pioneer or partner or some other defunct company? Please correct my misunderstanding, or add other facts......opcorn:


----------



## Sprig (Jan 7, 2008)

Thall, that ?link didn't work 
 Was this it? > http://www.amishdonkey.com/insanity-test.php (jk jk) :jester:
Uwharrie do continue, that was interesting!



Serge


----------



## husker80 (Jan 7, 2008)

Uwharrie when do we get to the part where Stihl started to feel nervous? Skip to that part.


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> I pretty sure the the WHOLE story includes sewing machines. Not that there is anything wrong with that.
> 
> 
> .



not sure it's the whole story

1689
The first Husqvarna factory is established, as a weapons foundry.



1872
Husqvarna starts production of cast-iron sewing machines and kitchen equipment.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Thats It, Yawn*







Wake me up when ya got something worthwhile,LOLOL


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

husker80 said:


> Uwharrie when do we get to the part where Stihl started to feel nervous? Skip to that part.



Lets just say Mr. Stihl was shall we say inspired by Husqvarna with boilers
in 1923

1918
Husqvarna acquires Norrahammars Bruk in Sweden and the product range expands to include heating boilers and lawn mowers.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 7, 2008)

husker80 said:


> There is something wrong with that! They made some guns too you couldn't mention that though could ya? :hmm3grin2orange:



I have a Husqvarna rifle chambered in .270

Great rifle!  

Too bad their saws never impressed me that much.

LMAO...

Gary


----------



## husker80 (Jan 7, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> I have a Husqvarna rifle chambered in .270
> 
> Great rifle!
> 
> ...



Thats because they spelled it wrong on the saw you were running. Instead of saying Husqvarna it said Stihl. :hmm3grin2orange:

Where did you get the rifle?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 7, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> I have a Husqvarna rifle chambered in .270
> 
> Great rifle!
> 
> ...



Well Gary, you do have to run them to appreciate them


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 7, 2008)

Run my fair share...

They are... O-K.

Gary


----------



## Poley4 (Jan 7, 2008)

husker80 said:


> Uwharrie when do we get to the part where Stihl started to feel nervous? Skip to that part.



Well you're going to have to wait a long time cause that hasn't happened yet!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> I have a Husqvarna rifle chambered in .270
> 
> Great rifle!
> 
> ...



Don't know why Husqvarna has been making small engines with chains and sprockets longer then Stihl has.


1903
Production of Husqvarna motorcycles starts.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> Don't know why Husqvarna has been making small engines with chains and sprockets longer then Stihl has.
> 
> 
> 1903
> Production of Husqvarna motorcycles starts.




Much better, get on with the story!!!


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> Don't know why Husqvarna has been making small engines with chains and sprockets longer then Stihl has.
> 
> 
> 1903
> Production of Husqvarna motorcycles starts.



Me either... Their bikes have always sucked.

Of the Husqvarna saws I have run... the 372 was the best one.

Of the Husqvarna bikes I have ridden... they are all slop.

Of the Husqvarna rifles I have shot... they are very fine rifles.

Of the Husqvarna sewing machines I have used... they are precision products.

If they could turn their power equipment into what the rifles and sewing machines have become... they might have somethin' there...

Gary


----------



## spacemule (Jan 7, 2008)

Uwharrie said:


> 1964-65
> Husqvarna develops the 65. This saw is a great success and Husqvarna becomes a force to be reckoned with. The status of our saws grows.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a slick looking saw!


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> Don't know why Husqvarna has been making small engines with chains and sprockets longer then Stihl has.
> 
> 
> 1903
> Production of Husqvarna motorcycles starts.



Husky bikes aren't worth a crap though.


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Much better, get on with the story!!!



Sorry ole boy I'm not giving you any more ammo.

Not that it matters Stihl never made a rifle


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> Sorry ole boy I'm not giving you any more ammo.
> 
> Not that it matters Stihl never made a rifle



Stihl never had too...

Gary


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> Sorry ole boy I'm not giving you any more ammo.
> 
> Not that it matters Stihl never made a rifle



Awww come on, your not woosing out already are ya. Just so you know this thread has been given a sticky so it will stay at the top of the chainsaw form, man talk about getting an advantage, wow. I'm still gonna squash it bigtime,lolol


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Me either... Their bikes have always sucked.
> 
> Gary


Maybe you should learn how to ride one. LOL


1903 Husqvarna produced its first motorcycle—making it the oldest continually produced motorcycle brand in history. Husqvarna’s motorcycle line continued to grow, and by the 1930s they began competing in—and winning—international races. By the 1970s, Husqvarna literally dominated the off-road race scene, and continued to do so through the early eighties


----------



## spacemule (Jan 7, 2008)

While Husqvarna has had a well established reputation for quality for centuries, dating back to the 1600's, the company achieved international fame and recognition when internationally acclaimed saw expert and celebrity spacemule chose to run their 272xp in 1994. 

The discriminating celebrity is not easily impressed, so his unwavering support and endorsement for the 272 earned Husqvarna a well deserved recognition as _the _choice of equipment for professional users. Conflicting company Stihl promoters have been trying for years to get spacemule to endorse their brand, but they were unsuccessful.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

This thread is doing pretty good. Cool beans.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just trying to help out with the post count. Thats a 372 in action.


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

Poley4 said:


> Well you're going to have to wait a long time cause that hasn't happened yet!:hmm3grin2orange:



Oh yes it has more then once.







(more to come)


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 7, 2008)

spacemule said:


> While Husqvarna has had a well established reputation for quality for centuries, dating back to the 1600's, the company achieved international fame and recognition when internationally acclaimed saw expert and celebrity spacemule chose to run their 272xp in 1994.
> 
> The discriminating celebrity is not easily impressed, so his unwavering support and endorsement for the 272 earned Husqvarna a well deserved recognition as _the _choice of equipment for professional users. Conflicting company Stihl promoters have been trying for years to get spacemule to endorse their brand, but they were unsuccessful.



Paul Harvey you rock


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Just trying to help out with the post count. Thats a 372 in action.



I want the saw in the foreground please! opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

Uwharrie said:


> *The world’s first integrated vibration-dampening system*
> The next big step in chain saw development was in 1969 when Husqvarna presented Type 180, the world’s first chain saw with integrated vibration focusing. The saw became a concrete example of Husqvarna’s philosophy of focussing on the work situation of the user. The Husqvarna Type 180 set the standard for a series of new Husqvarna models, and for all the other chain saw manufacturers.
> 
> Many forestry workers suffer from decreased circulation in their hands and fingers. The vibrations from the chain saw can cause white finger. Husqvarna develops a new saw, the 180, which has lower vibration levels than other saws.
> ...



Ok now this is where tom smiles from ear to ear. 

In 1965, Stihl introduced an innovation in chain saw design with its antivibration system, which absorbed the impact of the saw's vibration, allowing steadier and less fatiguing control. This design change was quickly copied by Stihl's competitors. Three years later, Stihl added an electronic ignition system to its saws, improving their reliability. Other design changes included a more efficient chain lubrication system, an inertial chain braking system, which stopped the chain in the event of kickback, and a master control lever, which allowed the user to control the saw's starting and stopping functions without releasing the saw's handle.
__________________
Don't worry Germany.....You still make the best Beer.
(As long as you don't include Belgium) 

Hmmmmmmmmmmm thats interesting!!!

(my my its great to have a sharp memory,hehe)


----------



## Poley4 (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Just trying to help out with the post count. Thats a 372 in action.



Thall, I noticed that you have a real saw there for backup though.


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 7, 2008)

Uwharrie said:


> ...saw became a concrete example of Husqvarna’s philosophy...



They made boat anchors too?


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep Husqvarna Motorcycles suck. 


Guess they Know something about a two cycle engine.

1959 - Rolf Tibblin, European Motocross Champion, 250cc class. 
1960 - Bill Nilsson, Motocross World Champion, 500cc class. 
1962 - Rolf Tibblin, Motocross World Champion, 500cc class. 
1962 - Torsten Hallman, Motocross World Champion, 250cc class. 
1963 - Rolf Tibblin, Motocross World Champion, 500cc class. 
1963 - Torsten Hallman, Motocross World Champion, 250cc class. 
1966 - Torsten Hallman, Motocross World Champion, 250cc class. 
1967 - Torsten Hallman, Motocross World Champion, 250cc class. 
1969 - Bengt Åberg, Motocross World Champion, 500cc class. 
1970 - Bengt Åberg, Motocross World Champion, 500cc class. 
1974 - Heikki Mikkola, Motocross World Champion, 500cc class. 
1976 - Heikki Mikkola, Motocross World Champion, 250cc class. 
1979 - Håkan Carlqvist, Motocross World Champion, 250cc class.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Just trying to help out with the post count. Thats a 372 in action.



I see nothing but pure pleasure in the operator's eyes and he
knows that husky kicks


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> Yep Husqvarna Motorcycles suck.
> 
> 
> Guess they Know something about a two cycle engine.
> ...



2008-1979= 29 years ago, hmmmm. Dayumm they aint won squat in 29years, dayummmm I'm not so sure I would mention that..


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I see nothing but pure pleasure in the operator's eyes and he
> knows that husky kicks



LOL, notice I don't have it over my leg, too much oil leaking out,LOL


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 7, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Of the Husqvarna sewing machines I have used... they are precision products.
> 
> 
> 
> Gary





Uwharrie said:


> Here's Husqvarna's approach to entice women to buy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gary is that You!


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

*The rest of the story with motorcycles*

The Husqvarna motorcycle division was sold to Italian motorcycle manufacturer Cagiva in 1987. The motorcycles (affectionately known as "Huskys") are now produced in Italy. A group of former Husqvarna employees started a new motorcycle company named Husaberg that won the 500cc Motocross World Championship 3 times in the 1990s.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 7, 2008)

> Me either... Their bikes have always sucked.
> 
> Gary



He obviously doesn't know what sucks and what doesn't, he does after all, own Stihl saws.opcorn:


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, notice I don't have it over my leg, too much oil leaking out,LOL



Thats too Bad, Because a real chainsaw mechanic would have repaired that already. 

Ya know My Stihl 440 was leaking gas. Notice I said was


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> The Husqvarna motorcycle division was sold to Italian motorcycle manufacturer Cagiva in 1987. The motorcycles (affectionately known as "Huskys") are now produced in Italy. A group of former Husqvarna employees started a new motorcycle company named Husaberg that won the 500cc Motocross World Championship 3 times in the 1990s.




Good job. So your saying Husqvarna got rid of the bikes and some employees, ok. Quite different from the man that traveled the world to keep his employees, proceed. More story please!!


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

Uwharrie said:


> Well, read the whole post. While Husqvarna's claim is to manufacture a chainsaw with less fatigue. That doesn't mean just putting rubber bushings on it, it's referring to a smarter designed engine that produces less viberation. This is what kept Husqvarna's from viberating screws out like the competition. I'm sure you've seen a 041AV and just wondering how many screw were *still* tight.:rockn: :rockn: :rockn:



LOL,
Please don't tell Tom that Husqvarna came out with the chain break system first.

I was saving that for later.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> Thats too Bad, Because a real chainsaw mechanic would have repaired that already.
> 
> Ya know My Stihl 440 was leaking gas. Notice I said was



Well I got 27 Stihls I didn't have to fix brand new out the box,:monkey: :monkey: LOL


----------



## Lignum (Jan 7, 2008)

According to wikipedia, Husky owns Poulan, and Jonsered.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Husqvarna_AB#Private_Label_Brands_Produced


----------



## parrisw (Jan 7, 2008)

> 2008-1979= 29 years ago, hmmmm. Dayumm they aint won squat in 29years, dayummmm I'm not so sure I would mention that..




When did Stihl last win a motocross championship?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

Uwharrie said:


> Well, read the whole post. While Husqvarna's claim is to manufacture a chainsaw with less fatigue. That doesn't mean just putting rubber bushings on it, it's referring to a smarter designed engine that produces less viberation. This is what kept Husqvarna's from viberating screws out like the competition. I'm sure you've seen a 041AV and just wondering how many screw were *still* tight.:rockn: :rockn: :rockn:



Hey don't holler at me, Manual wrote that, I didn't,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

parrisw said:


> When did Stihl last win a motocross championship?



Seems odd motorbikes are being talked about at all in a chainsaw forum thread but ya know how it is, you take whatever you can find when ya got nothing else..


----------



## parrisw (Jan 7, 2008)

The Stihl freaks are delusional from running Stihl saws, their brains are still vibrating, and cant think straight.

I think old Andreas put mind control devices on his saws, to keep his customers from trying out Quality saws. That's why you guys will never know what its like to run a real saw.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, notice I don't have it over my leg, too much oil leaking out,LOL



Oh I thought it scared ya how fast it was cutting and with no chaps
did not want to be called stubby. :hmm3grin2orange: The only time
I have had leaking problem was when one of the boy's tried adjusting
and over done it buggered up the adjustment screw. I have had a
prob on the bar holes not getting enough oil in grove but a drill
took care of that!


----------



## parrisw (Jan 7, 2008)

> Seems odd motorbikes are being talked about at all in a chainsaw on a chainsaw forum thread but ya know how it is, you take whatever you can find when ya got nothing else..



Hey, I didn't bring it up, just responding to your comment, about them not winning in a while. 

I agree, we should just be talking about the saws.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

parrisw said:


> The Stihl freaks are delusional from running Stihl saws, their brains are still vibrating, and cant think straight.
> 
> I think old Andreas put mind control devices on his saws, to keep his customers from trying out Quality saws. That's why you guys will never know what its like to run a real saw.



Ya think, well I'll be dayummm , thats how he has outsold Husky for the last 40 years, he ought to be ashamed oh himself,LOL


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 7, 2008)

parrisw said:


> The Stihl freaks are delusional from running Stihl saws, their brains are still vibrating, and cant think straight.
> 
> I think old Andreas put mind control devices on his saws, to keep his customers from trying out Quality saws. That's why you guys will never know what its like to run a real saw.



Who put a quarter is parrisw tonight?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

parrisw said:


> Hey, I didn't bring it up, just responding to your comment, about them not winning in a while.
> 
> I agree, we should just be talking about the saws.



Not me thats talking about bikes, I'm just like you, I'm responding to bike talk,


----------



## parrisw (Jan 7, 2008)

HE HE HE HE, man you guys crack me up. Just starting to have some fun now. 

Here is a good add about a bunch of Stihl's THAT DON"T RUN:hmm3grin2orange: 

http://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/4650620&category=machinery-repair

Are you suprised, me think's not!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 7, 2008)

parrisw said:


> HE HE HE HE, man you guys crack me up. Just starting to have some fun now.
> 
> Here is a good add about a bunch of Stihl's THAT DON"T RUN:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...



Glad to see you have a sense of humor!:monkey:


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Good job. So your saying Husqvarna got rid of the bikes and some employees, ok. Quite different from the man that traveled the world to keep his employees, proceed. More story please!!



300 plus years. Tom that is how old Husqvarna is. think about it.
Thats older then the Country we live in.

Now how many employees do you think they have helped.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> 300 plus years. Tom that is how old Husqvarna is. think about it.
> Thats older then the Country we live in.
> 
> Now how many employees do you think they have helped.




Didn't you tell me Husqvarna is a town? Now are you saying the town is 300 years old or the company?


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 7, 2008)

Uwharrie said:


> Where's 1984???
> That's when I owned a 1984 Husqvarna CR125 and raced it at local Motorcoss Tracks. Well I guess I never made the List. But I still had fun. Believe it or not, one of my good friends who worked for Stihl always was asking about my Husky bike every time I saw him. He's now a BIG Shot with Stihl. These bikes were awesome to ride.



1984 is there. AMA championships
Just one Husky since 1972.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 7, 2008)

> Glad to see you have a sense of humor!



Yes for sure, Im just trying to have a little fun here like most of ya's. 

What next??


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

Uwharrie said:


> I didn't mean to holler. I'll be a little quieter shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.



LOL, its ok, I was pulling your leg, its all cool...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

parrisw said:


> Yes for sure, Im just trying to have a little fun here like most of ya's.
> 
> What next??



Thats right, sit back and have some fun man.


----------



## bama (Jan 7, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> I have a Husqvarna rifle chambered in .270
> 
> Great rifle!
> 
> ...






What kind of oil do you use in your .270? I am wondering which oil is the best.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

Uwharrie said:


> 1973
> Husqvarna continues its intensive R&D work. We launch the 140 which is handier, smaller and lighter than our earlier models. It’s based on the 180.
> 
> *This was the first-ever made chain saw with an automatic chain brake.*
> ...




Ok now this is where tom smiles from ear to ear. 

In 1965, Stihl introduced an innovation in chain saw design with its antivibration system, which absorbed the impact of the saw's vibration, allowing steadier and less fatiguing control. This design change was quickly copied by Stihl's competitors. Three years later, Stihl added an electronic ignition system to its saws, improving their reliability. Other design changes included a more efficient chain lubrication system,syst an inertial chain *braking em, which stopped the chain in the event of kickback,* and a master control lever, which allowed the user to control the saw's starting and stopping functions without releasing the saw's handle.
__________________
Don't worry Germany.....You still make the best Beer.
(As long as you don't include Belgium) 

Now Manual you gotta make up your mind,LOL

1968 came 5 years before 1973, I'm confused,LOLOL


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 7, 2008)

Uwharrie said:


> 1973
> Husqvarna continues its intensive R&D work. We launch the 140 which is handier, smaller and lighter than our earlier models. It’s based on the 180.
> 
> *This was the first-ever made chain saw with an automatic chain brake.*
> ...



Better email Stihl.



> • Chain braking system - the QuickStop chain brake brings chain to a halt in a fraction of a second of the machine kicking back (1972).


http://www.stihl.co.uk/html/default_fr.php?category=facts


----------



## bama (Jan 7, 2008)

Now, this is getting interesting!


opcorn:


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Didn't you tell me Husqvarna is a town? Now are you saying the town is 300 years old or the company?



The town of Husqvarna is older then the Husqvarna Company.







Ya see some people don't have to name a company after themselves.
I think it has something to do with a small body part.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

bama said:


> Now, this is getting interesting!
> 
> 
> opcorn:



No kidding, I thought this thread was about bikes till that chart came up and ended that. Now I'm really confused as to who is first, who's on first or what was first, I'm getting conflicting reports here,LOL


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ok now this is where tom smiles from ear to ear.
> 
> In 1965, Stihl introduced an innovation in chain saw design with its antivibration system, which absorbed the impact of the saw's vibration, allowing steadier and less fatiguing control. This design change was quickly copied by Stihl's competitors. Three years later, Stihl added an electronic ignition system to its saws, improving their reliability. Other design changes included a more efficient chain lubrication system,syst an inertial chain *braking em, which stopped the chain in the event of kickback,* and a master control lever, which allowed the user to control the saw's starting and stopping functions without releasing the saw's handle.
> __________________
> ...



:hmm3grin2orange:

Two differeent brake systems


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> No kidding, I thought this thread was about bikes till that chart came up and ended that. Now I'm really confused as to who is first, who's on first or what was first, I'm getting conflicting reports here,LOL



That was only AMA, Not world.


----------



## bama (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> No kidding, I thought this thread was about bikes till that chart came up and ended that. Now I'm really confused as to who is first, who's on first or what was first, I'm getting conflicting reports here,LOL




ANSWER: Third Base


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 7, 2008)

While this may not be the husky story it is the story
of how I run the big dawgs! It all started back in the
eighties when I was previously a stihl head was running
028,084,09 and liked them and the commercials of
them going over cliffs and still running! I ran them 
saws and their was none better in my mind. I felt
as strong about them as I do now about husky's!
One day them saws were getting old and had served 
me well, countless hours but was time to buy new saws!
I know a friend that had bought some so; I go over he says
go for it man; well I pick the dad burn thinky up and start 
looking for the choke, then the switch
Anyway; I have to be shown by a home owner, me
being a pro, how to start this friggin thing. Ok now
embarrassment over saw running still thinking how
stupid it was to play a joke on a pro, start cutting
wow this thing at least cuts good and ran for a while
out of fuel! Then I go to fill up the saw wtf they do it
again now that makes twice I remember another 
bud that likes husky so decide to go check it out
wow I say I have arrived never have I felt the 
smooth power of a perfect saw until that day!
Never have I looked back two weeks later I see
this hippy saying how his new flippy caps are 
cool man! Whatever husky kicks.


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> That was only AMA, Not world.



The world was afraid to come to America and get whipped?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> The town of Husqvarna is older then the Husqvarna Company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it seems some people take the age of the town and promote it as the age of a company. I read the samething on the owners manual with both Husky saws I bought. They twist it and make it sound like they, Husqvarna, are indeed a 300 year old "company". They're website does the samething. Its slick Willy at his best if ya ask me and I like slick Willy, don't care much for his wife though, yikes...


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 7, 2008)

Uwharrie said:


> Again, You must read, The word *Automatic* is the focus point. This new design has an adjustable tip that was close to the handlebar on the right front side. When or if you had a liitle kickback it would engage the chain brake. Not an inertial system but automatic.
> I'd like to grin ear to ear but my mouth's not that wide.



An inertial system is automatic, like no hands mom, don't have to touch anything, so I don't understand what point you're trying to make.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 7, 2008)

*o.k., Time for me to come clean....*

I've owned a HUSKY for 25 years... and it stihl gets used every day. 


Which one - a HUSKY 950.. well.. half of one unless the judge declares it 
"personal property", then I own none...







Note Husky's new maintenance slogan.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 7, 2008)

Now we can talk about bikes too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDWqJe1dCgY&feature=related


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 7, 2008)

parrisw said:


> Now we can talk about bikes too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDWqJe1dCgY&feature=related



You ride it. I'll ride a pedal bike and be 10 miles before you get em all started.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 7, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> An inertial system is automatic, like no hands mom, don't have to touch anything, so I don't understand what point you're trying to make.



lolol I'm, grinning from ear to ear.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

Uwharrie said:


> Again, You must read, The word *Automatic* is the focus point. This new design has an adjustable tip that was close to the handlebar on the right front side. When or if you had a liitle kickback it would engage the chain brake. Not an inertial system but automatic.
> I'd like to grin ear to ear but my mouth's not that wide.



He don't get it. Stihl never programed him to. LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

Uwharrie said:


> Again, You must read, The word *Automatic* is the focus point. This new design has an adjustable tip that was close to the handlebar on the right front side. When or if you had a liitle kickback it would engage the chain brake. Not an inertial system but automatic.
> I'd like to grin ear to ear but my mouth's not that wide.



Hey don't holler at me, I didn't write that,LOLOL While were on the subject though Husky chainbreaks are pitiful. Let me ask you a serious question and be honest. How many homeowners come back with the brake on and they can't get the break cover off becasue its lock onto the clutch drum and the handle lock is out of position? Two, how many locking arms have you seen round out the plastic in the brake handle itself? Don't say none and don't say just a few for I see that all the time. 

I think too Huskies chainbrake works on the same idea as Stihl now doesn't it? He who grins first never grins last,LOL


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> He don't get it. Stihl never programed him to. LOL



Well, if you have to touch it, is it automatic? And what does Husky use now, an inertial chainbrake?  

Stihl chainbrake 1972
Husky chainbrake 1973

Get your facts straight there manny.


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

*No twist here*



THALL10326 said:


> Well it seems some people take the age of the town and promote it as the age of a company. I read the samething on the owners manual with both Husky saws I bought. They twist it and make it sound like they, Husqvarna, are indeed a 300 year old "company". They're website does the samething. Its slick Willy at his best if ya ask me and I like slick Willy, don't care much for his wife though, yikes...



1689
The first Husqvarna factory is established, as a weapons foundry.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> He don't get it. Stihl never programed him to. LOL



From the looks of that bike chart I seen while ago its obvious which camp has been programed for a mighty long time,hehe What happen to all the bike info after that chart, good thing though. Now back to this 300 year old company thing , can you tell me when the first Husky chainsaw factory opened up overthere and don't say 300 years ago, what year was it??


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> 1689
> The first Husqvarna factory is established, as a weapons foundry.



Ok now were into muskets, ok.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

Uwharrie said:


> In the early 80's did Stihl have inertial chain brakes on the 048, 028 ,032's while Husqvarna had them on 65's and 77's. I didn't sell any that did. I'm not saying Stihl didn't have the tech but why didn't they use it. If you have seen the automatic brake and used it you wouldn't question the difference. There was a difference.
> 
> Can you list the first Stihl in the US that used this brake as std equipment?
> 
> *Sometimes when you grin from ear to ear, your foot may slide in. Be carefull.*




Hey I'm just going by what Manaul told me, you saw it,LOL

Now don't ignore my 2 questions I posted to you a minute ago , how many??


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> He who grins first never grins last,LOL





Uwharrie said:


> I'd like to grin ear to ear but my mouth's not that wide.





Lakeside53 said:


> lolol I'm, grinning from ear to ear.:greenchainsaw:



Whole lotta grinnin going on:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ok now were into muskets, ok.



As opposed to boilers, washing machines, vacuum cleaners,ect
what else did Mr. Stihl try oh Tractors


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 7, 2008)

Uwharrie said:


> Well, you don't have to touch it. Have you ever seen one???



Oh, it has to touch you? Seems the same to me.
I've never seen one as I think Husky uses inertial chainbrakes now?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> As opposed to boilers, washing machines, vacuum cleaners,ect
> what else did Mr. Stihl try oh Tractors



You got a factory date from Stihl, now lets have it from Husky chainsaw?, not musket city, not motorbikes, not sewing machines, when did they open up a chainsaw factory??? Come on you know, tell me.

BTW I started this thread, now I'm helping it get posts, grrr, give me my answer!!,LOL


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> From the looks of that bike chart I seen while ago its obvious which camp has been programed for a mighty long time,hehe What happen to all the bike info after that chart, good thing though. Now back to this 300 year old company thing , can you tell me when the first Husky chainsaw factory opened up overthere and don't say 300 years ago, what year was it??



Lets see when I bring something up on your Stihl Thread about chainsaws you would say "Were talking about a man not just chainsaws"


Sooooooooo
Mr. Thall were talking about a company not just chainsaws.


Oh and what chart are you talking about ? The chart you liked to see or both.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 7, 2008)

Me thinks stihl should be called gadgets inc.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> That was only AMA, Not world.



Here you go manny. This is why the AMA riders don't ride the FIM. It's backseat to the AMA. All the best riders are already in the US.

http://www.buddscreek.com/mx-of-nations/history-15.html




> A healthy flow of talent between the FIM and American motocross circuits had developed in the 1970s and peaked in the 1980s, as evidenced by numerous American World Motocross Champions and foreign-born AMA champions in that time frame. Beginning in the late 1980s, however, a trend toward a European talent drain developed as numerous international champions and emerging stars left the world tour to race in the United States for AMA Championships.
> 
> Since the US motorcycle market is the world’s largest, the sport’s top manufacturers (Honda, Kawasaki, KTM, Suzuki and Yamaha) and sponsors offer lucrative contracts to lure top talents to America. American stars and US-based stars from around the world found it difficult to commit to the Motocross of Nations on the heels of a grueling 30-race AMA season.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> Lets see when I bring something up on your Stihl Thread about chainsaws you would say "Were talking about a man not just chainsaws"
> 
> 
> Sooooooooo
> ...



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Bingo. Bout time. Yes the Stihl thread is about Andreas Stihl, not chainsaws. To be 100% fair lets talk about who, who is the man that started the chainsaw assembly plant in the 300 year old town of Husqvarna???


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Bingo. Bout time. Yes the Stihl thread is about Andreas Stihl, not chainsaws. To be 100% fair lets talk about who, who is the man that started the chainsaw assembly plant in the 300 year old town of Husqvarna???



Hussy Husqvarna?


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> Here you go manny. This is why the AMA riders don't ride the FIM. It's backseat to the AMA. All the best riders are already in the US.
> 
> http://www.buddscreek.com/mx-of-nations/history-15.html



The best riders is what you said.
take a look at the cars and Pick ups Japan is coming out with.
they just took rank over Ford.


Now think Red Max and where it is from. Wait and see what happens. 

Heres a hint Husky owns it. and yes Stihl is Nervous


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> The best riders is what you said.
> take a look at the cars and Pick ups Japan is coming out with.
> they just took rank over Ford.
> 
> ...




Don't see your point. Comparing motox riders to chainsaws?


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh boy...the history of Husky is so remarkably interesting. Tom, thanks for starting this thread for the Husky people...I for one have learned soooo much about sewing machines...Husky's finest product representation!


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Bingo. Bout time. Yes the Stihl thread is about Andreas Stihl, not chainsaws. To be 100% fair lets talk about who, who is the man that started the chainsaw assembly plant in the 300 year old town of Husqvarna???



(more to come) hehehehehehe

I'm tired. Nighty night


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd be tired too if I all had to talk about was sewing machines and broke down motorcycles!


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> Don't see your point. Comparing motox riders to chainsaws?



no compare what japan has put out.


Not the riders

think straight man. I know you can


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 7, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> I'd be tired too if I all had to talk about was sewing machines and broke down motorcycles!



Those Husky guys need a good razzing on occasion. They spend all their time razzing Stihl.


----------



## pbtree (Jan 7, 2008)

Woodie said:


> *JONSERED ROCKS!!!
> 
> 
> HUSQVARNA ROCKS!!!*



Amen!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

Here yah go Woodie!


*GO STIHL!!!!!!*


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> Those Husky guys need a good razzing on occasion. They spend all their time razzing Stihl.



anyday chow, been great


----------



## Sprig (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> He who grins first never grins last,LOL


^^^
This only applies if someone else grins too, if not.......hm......serious hit-men with no humor could fall into this catagory 

No idea about the quality of Husky brakes but the one I have now looks like it was kicked off, would like a replacement one day (266xp, pay cost and shipping lol), that aside the neighbor down the road with the 55, hm, tried it out and it works *shrug*, I think this is better than none, strictly mechanical and a sight less sensitive than my 270, but its there and works.
a cheap 0.02$ fer the quiet evening

 All!

Serge


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

What's happened to this thread? Oh well...we're talking about Husky after all...can't expect much more than a FLATLINER from get go. I like all these Husky history posts...right off the Husky web site...they can't even con someone into writing about them. Poor Buggers!


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> no compare what japan has put out.
> 
> 
> Not the riders
> ...



A rider is going to ride for the one that pays the most in motox.

Outside of pro motox, they're going to ride what's dependable. In 20 year's, I saw a couple dozen Husky's on the trail. Maybe 1/2% or less. Honda's, Suzuk's, Kawa's and Yami's. If you're comparing RedMax to any of those bikes, sorry, you aren't making a point.

And if RedMax is going to rely on Husky's dealer network, you surely aren't making a point.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Oh boy...the history of Husky is so remarkably interesting. Tom, thanks for starting this thread for the Husky people...I for one have learned soooo much about sewing machines...Husky's finest product representation!



Well Jim I thought it only fair and fitting Husky have a chance to have their story told too since I'm working on the Andreas Stihl story in the other thread. I thought lets start a Husky thread. I'm all for it. Tomorrow I'm heading on back to keep working on mine and they can keep building this one. Come the end of the year we'll see who has the title of most viewed, freindly competition I say, all in good hearted fun but someone has to lose and someone has to win, I'll put my money on the Stihl thread because I know what all is coming in that one,LOL


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well Jim I thought it only fair and fitting Husky have a chance to have their story told too since I'm working on the Andreas Stihl story in the other thread. I thought lets start a Husky thread. I'm all for it. Tomorrow I'm heading on back to keep working on mine and they can keep building this one. Come the end of the year we'll see who has the title of most viewed, freindly competition I say, all in good hearted fun but someone has to lose and someone has to win, I'll put my money on the Stihl thread because I know what all is coming in that one,LOL



Tom, they'll spend all they're time on *your* thread. No excitement here.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 7, 2008)

Uwharrie said:


> In the early 80's did Stihl have inertial chain brakes on the 048, 028 ,032's while Husqvarna had them on 65's and 77's. I didn't sell any that did. I'm not saying Stihl didn't have the tech but why didn't they use it. If you have seen the automatic brake and used it you wouldn't question the difference. There was a difference.
> 
> Can you list the first Stihl in the US that used this brake as std equipment?
> 
> *Sometimes when you grin from ear to ear, your foot may slide in. Be carefull.*



Std? It was an "option" on the 031/032 from way back - the market didn't want it... and it stayed an option until they were forced to put it on "stock" - on the early 024/28 etc. Now you're going to make me crank up the microfiche...


The worst brake has to be on the 2100... are there any even working today?


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> Tom, they'll spend all they're time on *your* thread. No excitement here.




Well you know they say success attracts folks...no wonder Woodie can't get enough of ole Andreas Stihl. I'd be hanging out at the STIHL thread too if I were him!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 7, 2008)

There's a Stihl thread?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> There's a Stihl thread?




Sure is Leopard, want ya over there gaurding the place from now on, ya hear,LOL


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> There's a Stihl thread?



Yep...sure is...although these Husky Buggers tried to muck-it-up. They didn't succeed! Check out the Andreas Stihl thread. It should be back on track now that the Husky folks have their own fire hydrant to pi$$ on!


----------



## huskydave (Jan 7, 2008)

I sure like thease threads better than the oil ones. Someone ought to start a Mac and Homelite one.


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 7, 2008)

huskydave said:


> I sure like thease threads better than the oil ones. Someone ought to start a Mac and Homelite one.



Should I mix 1:1 or 50:1 or 100:1?


----------



## Sprig (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well Jim I thought it only fair and fitting Husky have a chance to have their story told too since I'm working on the Andreas Stihl story in the other thread. I thought lets start a Husky thread. I'm all for it. Tomorrow I'm heading on back to keep working on mine and they can keep building this one. Come the end of the year we'll see who has the title of most viewed, freindly competition I say, all in good hearted fun but someone has to lose and someone has to win, I'll put my money on the Stihl thread because I know what all is coming in that one,LOL


OOOooo-ooooo, just a wee thought here>>>>>>>>>> betcha Husky products (all told) have killed more (trees excepted), and made more dresses...............didn't see that coming eh! 


*ducks*




(big ducks! With AKs and teeth! credit cards! Sushi! Yup alla good stuff!)


:jester:


----------



## Sprig (Jan 7, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Yep...sure is...although these Husky Buggers tried to muck-it-up. They didn't succeed! Check out the Andreas Stihl thread. It should be back on track now that the Husky folks have their own fire hydrant to pi$$ on!





Hm, smells familiarly alike. 




*runs for cover of big tree*

:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## parrisw (Jan 7, 2008)

Ahh well, let the Stihl guys have their fun, they have to get excited about some old dead dude in their thread, they talk about the man, not the chainsaw, because their saws SUCK ASS. We talk about our saws, not some old dead dude, because our saws KICK ASS.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

parrisw said:


> Ahh well, let the Stihl guys have their fun, they have to get excited about some old dead dude in their thread, they talk about the man, not the chainsaw, because their saws SUCK ASS. We talk about our saws, not some old dead dude, because our saws KICK ASS.



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 
LMFAO...too bad you've got it a$$ backwards...another lost Hooskie!


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

Well well well...

I just finished watching the SEC kick some Big Eleven axe for yet a second straight year in the BCS Championship game, and it looks like I missed lots of fun here tonight.

Heh heh...


----------



## parrisw (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes, Woodie you missed lots of fun, we could of used you. Stay tuned for more. 

Enjoy the show.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

parrisw said:


> Yes, Woodie you missed lots of fun, we could of used you. Stay tuned for more.
> 
> Enjoy the show.



And if ol' Tommy thinks this here thread is gonna throw us off the scent...

HAH!!! I crack myself up sometimes! "...Tommy thinks..."! BRAHAHAHAHAHA!!


.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2008)

Some scents can never be masked... 

Ever smelled a wet dog???


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Some scents can never be masked...



*No truer words were ever spoken, Lake.*

.


----------



## Sprig (Jan 8, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Some scents can never be masked...
> 
> Ever smelled a wet dog???



Lolol, oh gee thanks Andy, wasted another cocktail since I have a big, wet, not-so-smelly-now, dog sitting on my feet drying out afore I kick her out for the night, lololol. Hey, it smells better than a dry dog without several days in the water 
GAH-YUCK!! *gag*


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 8, 2008)

manual said:


> Sorry ole boy I'm not giving you any more ammo.
> 
> Not that it matters Stihl never made a rifle



Never had to. He had countrymen like, Paul Mauser, Hugo Borchardt, Friedrich Wilhelm Heym, J.P. Sauer, Josef Werndl, Ferdinand Ritter von Mannlicher ........... the list goes on. With the Deutsche, it's genetic, everyone else has to try harder! LOL


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 8, 2008)

flashy said:


> Didn't I see a post once in which someone alluded to Husky copying pioneer or partner or some other defunct company? Please correct my misunderstanding, or add other facts......opcorn:



   :censored:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ok now this is where tom smiles from ear to ear.
> 
> In 1965, Stihl introduced an innovation in chain saw design with its antivibration system, which absorbed the impact of the saw's vibration, allowing steadier and less fatiguing control. This design change was quickly copied by Stihl's competitors. Three years later, Stihl added an electronic ignition system to its saws, improving their reliability. Other design changes included a more efficient chain lubrication system, an inertial chain braking system, which stopped the chain in the event of kickback, and a master control lever, which allowed the user to control the saw's starting and stopping functions without releasing the saw's handle.
> __________________
> ...




Sorry Tom, but that sort of doesn't count, due to the crude "add-on" design of that system - it was not a truely integrated system...... opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 8, 2008)

Uwharrie said:


> The first saw for both felling and de-limbing
> With the introduction of model 70 in the early '60s, Husqvarna revolutionized forestry. Model 70 was so light and handy that it could even be used for de-limbing. This was partly due to Husqvarna’s long experience of building engines that were light yet extremely robust. Chain saws were starting to be used for longer periods each workday and for a wider range of tasks, and consequently, problems caused by vibrations from the engine and bar began to be more common. So extensive R&D work was initiated, in order to find ways to reduce the vibrations in the handle and thus to minimize the associated health risks.
> 
> 
> ...



The model 70 wasn't a true Husky (Cresent design), and wasn't very successful either.

It was sold as Partner as well, btw......


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 8, 2008)

Lignum said:


> According to wikipedia, Husky owns Poulan, and Jonsered.
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Husqvarna_AB#Private_Label_Brands_Produced



+ a lot more......


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 8, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Me thinks stihl should be called gadgets inc.:hmm3grin2orange:



Very true!!     



Trouble is, that Husky has to join the gadget game, to keep up on the consumer market..... :bang:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 8, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> What's happened to this thread? Oh well...we're talking about Husky after all...can't expect much more than a FLATLINER from get go. I like all these Husky history posts...right off the Husky web site...they can't even con someone into writing about them. Poor Buggers!



They are from Huskys web-site, so we didn't need this tread to read that, but.........
  

 is fun, some times!


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 8, 2008)

parrisw said:


> Ahh well, let the Stihl guys have their fun, they have to get excited about some old dead dude in their thread, they talk about the man, not the chainsaw, because their saws SUCK ASS. We talk about our saws, not some old dead dude, because our saws KICK ASS.



This is from a guy that has a Craftsman 2.3 and can't even spell it correctly. Whole lot of credibility there. Sure you talk about them because you can't spell. Furthermore you're not here talking about saws, you're here bashing live people,...Dude! Now don't get me wrong, there is nothing bad about a Craftsman saw nor a Husqvarna or Jonsered for that matter. Frankly, I've really never found, used, handled, or owned any saw that I have not liked in one way shape or form. Honestly, I hope to own some specific models of Husqvarnas and Jonsereds some time soon, just like I own models from other manufacturers, and I will. I find absolutely no fault in these other saws, just some of their owners. These happen to specifically be the ones that ridicule others and their choices just because they don't have the same likes, dislikes or preferences. Again, I'm not here to ruin the credibility of any saw. However, some of their owners are doing a fine job dis-crediting themselves, through their behavior, which ever camp they are from. Please don't tell me my saws suck, because they don't, neither do yours. If we want to sit around and talk about some dead guy that's our prerogative, not yours. If you want to compare, manufacturers, their history or saws by their individual merits that would be great. I'm sure I could learn a lot from the discussions and hope you might do the same. Why the hell I've wasted my time writing this, I'll never know, I'm sure it will fall on deaf ears.


----------



## peter399 (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> You got a factory date from Stihl, now lets have it from Husky chainsaw?, not musket city, not motorbikes, not sewing machines, when did they open up a chainsaw factory??? Come on you know, tell me.
> 
> BTW I started this thread, now I'm helping it get posts, grrr, give me my answer!!,LOL



Tom, when did Harley start their first bike factory and when did Honda start their first one? Let me guess that Harley was first. Now, who makes the best bikes ?  A 170kg 200hp CBR1000 or a vibrating monster with merely 60hp that doesn't idle ? (It now hits me how much Harley and the MS290 have in common, except for the hp..)


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 8, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Tom, when did Harley start their first bike factory and when did Honda start their first one? Let me guess that Harley was first. Now, who makes the best bikes ?  A 170kg 200hp CBR1000 or a vibrating monster with merely 60hp that doesn't idle ? (It now hits me how much Harley and the MS290 have in common, except for the hp..)



Honda only wishes it could sell as many bikes in the 1000+cc category as Harley does...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 8, 2008)

A husky history thread? LMAO 

I guess we have hit the bottom of the barrel guys............Yall remember who is Stihl #1, in the past, and to this day.  




stihl laughing


----------



## HiOctane (Jan 8, 2008)

manual said:


> The Husqvarna motorcycle division was sold to Italian motorcycle manufacturer Cagiva in 1987. The motorcycles (affectionately known as "Huskys") are now produced in Italy. A group of former Husqvarna employees started a new motorcycle company named Husaberg that won the 500cc Motocross World Championship 3 times in the 1990s.



BMW bought Husky bikes not too long ago,and BMW said they will run it separately from their own biz.


----------



## HiOctane (Jan 8, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Honda only wishes it could sell as many bikes in the 1000+cc category as Harley does...


Thats only in the"custom" market tho.


----------



## HiOctane (Jan 8, 2008)

Thats the latest book im reading...


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 8, 2008)

HiOctane said:


> Thats only in the"custom" market tho.



Nope, that includes all bikes over 850cc. Do the research.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> A husky history thread? LMAO
> 
> I guess we have hit the bottom of the barrel guys............Yall remember who is Stihl #1, in the past, and to this day.
> 
> ...



Wow a creative mind, is a terrible thing to waste


----------



## belgian (Jan 8, 2008)

HiOctane said:


> Thats the latest book im reading...



Tell us about the book and what it says ...opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## HiOctane (Jan 8, 2008)

belgian said:


> Tell us about the book and what it says ...opcorn: opcorn:



Sorry to deceive you,its only an image ive done in Photoshop.Check the author in middle page.


----------



## belgian (Jan 8, 2008)

HiOctane said:


> Sorry to deceive you,its only an image ive done in Photoshop.Check the author in middle page.



Hook, line and sinker..... 

(Awwwww, that hurt...)


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 8, 2008)

What was this thread about? Harley's? 
... or?


----------



## PES+ (Jan 8, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> The model 70 wasn't a true Husky (Cresent design), and wasn't very successful either.
> 
> It was sold as Partner as well, btw......



I got one of a customers 70...one of the last ones imported here.

I am going to take off parts till I get the weight down to 5 kilo and see if it will still run.
:jester:


----------



## kah68 (Jan 8, 2008)

manual said:


> The Husqvarna motorcycle division was sold to Italian motorcycle manufacturer Cagiva in 1987. The motorcycles (affectionately known as "Huskys") are now produced in Italy. A group of former Husqvarna employees started a new motorcycle company named Husaberg that won the 500cc Motocross World Championship 3 times in the 1990s.



Berg is now owned by KTM


----------



## kah68 (Jan 8, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Tom, when did Harley start their first bike factory and when did Honda start their first one? Let me guess that Harley was first. Now, who makes the best bikes ?  A 170kg 200hp CBR1000 or a vibrating monster with merely 60hp that doesn't idle ? (It now hits me how much Harley and the MS290 have in common, except for the hp..)



Harley is a lifestyle, not an example of fine engineering. People buy it for what it represents. For the record I'm not one of them 

Sorry back to saws now, I love my 357!!!


----------



## HiOctane (Jan 8, 2008)

belgian said:


> Tell us about the book and what it says ...opcorn: opcorn:



Sorry to deceive you,its only an image ive done in Photoshop.Check the author in middle page.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> A husky history thread? LMAO





ropensaddle said:


> Wow a creative mind, is a terrible thing to waste



No no no Rope!!! In order for someone to have a "creative mind," they first have to have the MIND! We're talkin' 2K here!!!

That's like saying "Tom Hall has a cunning mind." No he don't!!! It just don't go!!!


----------



## peter399 (Jan 8, 2008)

kah68 said:


> Harley is a lifestyle, not an example of fine engineering. People buy it for what it represents. For the record I'm not one of them
> 
> Sorry back to saws now, I love my 357!!!



Same goes for Stihl. Americans have a very deep rooted culture and the fine art of engineering is not a very big part of it .... which is why Stihl sells more saws than Husky in the US  It also explains the high sales of the MS290...


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Americans have a very deep rooted culture and the fine art of engineering is not a very big part of it.



You see that Swedish flag up there on the moon, Peter?

Neither do I.

Now shut up 'fore we Smart Bomb you back to the stone age.


----------



## peter399 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> You see that Swedish flag up there on the moon, Peter?
> 
> Neither do I.
> 
> Now shut up 'fore we Smart Bomb you back to the stone age.



I seem to have hit your weak spot Woodie. No, there is no Swedish flag on the moon, we were not part of the size comparing of a certain body part like you and the russians back in those days. Nor would I like my government to spend one cent of my tax money for putting a flag on the moon. 

Now relax and wait for getting smart bombed by North Korea


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Nor would I like my government to spend one cent of my tax money for putting a flag on the moon.



How 'bout ol' Lars...how's he doing on the International Space Station?

Oh yeah...I forgot...Sweden's not part of that either.

Okay...I'll bite...other than saws and cell phones, whatdya got Peter?

(And don't say 'cars,' cause we Americans own those companies.)


----------



## peter399 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> How 'bout ol' Lars...how's he doing on the International Space Station?
> 
> Oh yeah...I forgot...Sweden's not part of that either.
> 
> ...



To mention some:

- Gripen, the world's best fighter aircraft.
- Bofors, one of the main weapon suppliers to your military.
- Astra Zeneca, medical.
- Volvo Trucks, Penta, Construction Equipment, Buses.
- Saab. (Not cars) Weapons, Aircrafts, Underwater systems etc etc.
- Scania. One of the biggest truck manufacturers in the World. Volvo is btw. number 2 after Mercedes. Figure Volvo and Scania are both Swedish. For your info. The old "American culture influenced" Mack trucks with 4ft gear selector and total lack of electronics is owned by Volvo Trucks.
- Heavy construction equipment: Atlas Copco.
- Power generation: ABB.
- Furniture: IKEA
- Clothing: H&M
- Telecom: ########
- Ship building: Kockums (Prolly the best conventional submarines in the world too). Stealth destroyers etc.
- Forestry: Chainsaws: Husky, J-red, Harvesters and forwarders: Rottne, Sawmills: Söderhamn Eriksson, Logosol bla bla bla...

My fingers now hurts from all this typing...




-


----------



## maccall (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Bingo. Bout time. Yes the Stihl thread is about Andreas Stihl, not chainsaws. To be 100% fair lets talk about who, who is the man that started the chainsaw assembly plant in the 300 year old town of Husqvarna???




His name was Erik Dahlberg, and he built the factory on behalf of king Karl XI. The below photo shows the letter where he as of the 27:th of April 1689 authorizes the construction of the factory.








The first building was the low one with the cross shaped window to the right in this picture. To the left of it you can also see the "Husqvarnaån" coming down from the hills, providing the factory with power. Oh, and I can see mom and my oldest daughter on the white bench to the right, should have a wife and another daughter somewhere there too...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2008)

peter399 said:


> To mention some:
> 
> - Gripen, the world's best fighter aircraft.
> 
> -





Oh yes, BATTLE TESTED


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

peter399 said:


> - Gripen, the world's best fighter aircraft.
> 
> My fingers now hurts from all this typing...
> 
> -



Rest 'em. One Swedish idiot, Peter, does not make for a whole country of them, and if I implied otherwise, I apologize.

I was merely pointing out what most will agree on...America's contribution to the world engineering community is without peer. That does not, however, mean Sweden's contribution is neglible...far from it. 

I WILL, however, take you to task for the bit about the Gripen!! NOT EVEN CLOSE TO THE BEST!!! 

Rep on the way.

Edit: Rep on the way_ once I hit enough people to hit you again._


.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Rest 'em. One Swedish idiot, Peter, does not make for a whole country of them, and if I implied otherwise, I apologize.
> 
> I was merely pointing out what most will agree on...America's contribution to the world engineering community is without peer. That does not, however, mean Sweden's contribution is neglible...far from it.
> 
> ...



While Woodie is, or at least was a Husky guy, he sure bleeds Red, White and Blue. I've got to commend him for that in a big way! Hats off to you partner, we may disagree on some things but I got your back, always! (Not that you need it at the moment!)That's what makes us great, except for our jet aircraft of course! LOL


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> While Woodie is, or at least was a Husky guy, he sure bleeds Red, White and Blue. I've got to commend him for that in a big way! Hats off to you partner, we may disagree on some things but I got your back, always! (Not that you need it at the moment!)That's what makes us great, except for our jet aircraft of course! LOL



Careful BB...if Tommy catches you saying anything nice whatsoever about me on his thread, he'll be on you like chips on a Stihl filter!


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Careful BB...if Tommy catches you saying anything nice whatsoever about me on his thread, he'll be on you like chips on a Stihl filter!



I'm not worried about Tom, your still a Husky guy. Now, if I tried to convert you, I'm sure I'd have something to worry about.:taped:


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 8, 2008)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> I pretty sure the the WHOLE story includes sewing machines. Not that there is anything wrong with that.
> 
> 
> .



umpkin2: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> And if ol' Tommy thinks this here thread is gonna throw us off the scent...
> 
> HAH!!! I crack myself up sometimes! "...Tommy thinks..."! BRAHAHAHAHAHA!!
> 
> ...





Lakeside53 said:


> Some scents can never be masked...
> 
> Ever smelled a wet dog???



I see what ole tom is trying to do.
Seems he's making up rules to some sort of game. 
I don't care about games.
It would be nice to hear about the Husqvarna Company from people that have been there.
maybe some of our Swedish friends can enlighten us


----------



## manual (Jan 8, 2008)

HiOctane said:


> Thats the latest book im reading...



Hey Thats great. I my have to find one so I can read it to Tom.
Bet I can Type faster.


----------



## manual (Jan 8, 2008)

maccall said:


> His name was Erik Dahlberg, and he built the factory on behalf of king Karl XI. The below photo shows the letter where he as of the 27:th of April 1689 authorizes the construction of the factory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you McCall. That is outstanding.
Do you have more info we learn on.


----------



## manual (Jan 8, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Same goes for Stihl. Americans have a very deep rooted culture and the fine art of engineering is not a very big part of it .... which is why Stihl sells more saws than Husky in the US  It also explains the high sales of the MS290...



Well maybe you can tell us more about the fine people of Husqvarna Co.
Who are and have been engineering there products.
good hearing from you.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey manual and woodie great to see ya guys.


----------



## manual (Jan 8, 2008)

Stick around Tom is about to say nice things about Husqvarnas
After all why else would he start a thread like this.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

manual said:


> Stick around Tom is about to say nice things about Husqvarnas
> After all why else would he start a thread like this.



That tommy boy is flat nothing original anymore.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 8, 2008)

That's pretty sad.
A Stihl guy starts a thread about it's founders history, which is all about saws
then starts one up so the Husky people can learn a little history about their product and all they want to talk about are motorcycles.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Hey manual and woodie great to see ya guys.




Good to see you too, sir! And as you well know, we're kickin' Tom's axe in his own thread(s)!


----------



## manual (Jan 8, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> That's pretty sad.
> A Stihl guy starts a thread about it's founders history, which is all about saws
> then starts one up so the Husky people can learn a little history about their product and all they want to talk about are motorcycles.



well where would you like to start at the beginning with Firearms or in the present where Husqvarna Co. Produces more saws world wide the Stihl.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 8, 2008)

manual said:


> well where would you like to start at the beginning with Firearms or in the present where Husqvarna Co. Produces more saws world wide the Stihl.



Manny, I do think that it is cool about the firearms. But the fact is that as Husqvarna they do not produce or sell as many saws as Stihl and you know this. If it was true it would be marketed as such.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> That's pretty sad.
> A Stihl guy starts a thread about it's founders history, which is all about saws
> then starts one up so the Husky people can learn a little history about their product and all they want to talk about are motorcycles.



Big timber man from texas coming through. And where talking about a company thats been around for 300 years. Thank about it.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Manny, I do think that it is cool about the firearms. But the fact is that as Husqvarna they do not produce or sell as many saws as Stihl and you know this. If it was true it would be marketed as such.



I think we have already proven that in another thread that yes husky does sell more saws worldwide, but not in the US


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> I think we have already proven that in another thread that yes husky does sell more saws worldwide, but not in the US



You would be mistaken. Like I said if that were the case they would use it in their marketing.

STIHK #1 Worldwide since 1971


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey Joe put that booze down and come here and see this. Whatcha got there Tom. Well its somekind of commm put tor site Joe, burp. Really, whats it about Tom. Not sure Joe, looks like its about a bunch of guys talking smack about chainsaws, burp. Really, what kind of chainsaws they talkin bout Tom, burp. Near as I can tell they be talkin bout Husqvarna chainsaws Joe, burp. Really, never heard of them, they saying anything bout Stihl chainsaws Tom, burp. Not really, seems to be mostly bout them Husqvarna chainsaws Joe, burp. Well hell come on Tom lets get back to the bar, if it aint a Stihl it aint worth talkin bout, shut that dayumm thing off.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Hey Joe put that booze down and come here and see this. Whatcha got there Tom. Well its somekind of commm put tor site Joe, burp. Really, whats it about Tom. Not sure Joe, looks like its about a bunch of guys talking smack about chainsaws, burp. Really, what kind of chainsaws they talkin bout Tom, burp. Near as I can tell they be talkin bout Husqvarna chainsaws Joe, burp. Really, never heard of them, they saying anything bout Stihl chainsaws Tom, burp. Not really, seems to be mostly bout them Husqvarna chainsaws Joe, burp. Well hell come on Tom lets get back to the bar, if it aint a Stihl it aint worth talkin bout, shut that dayumm thing off.



  :censored:


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 9, 2008)

Can't take me on your own thread so you come hide here.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Can't take me on your own thread so you come hide here.



seeing as how he started this thread as well, I don't know what you mean by this.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 9, 2008)

> This is from a guy that has a Craftsman 2.3 and can't even spell it correctly. Whole lot of credibility there. Sure you talk about them because you can't spell. Furthermore you're not here talking about saws, you're here bashing live people,...Dude! Now don't get me wrong, there is nothing bad about a Craftsman saw nor a Husqvarna or Jonsered for that matter. Frankly, I've really never found, used, handled, or owned any saw that I have not liked in one way shape or form. Honestly, I hope to own some specific models of Husqvarnas and Jonsereds some time soon, just like I own models from other manufacturers, and I will. I find absolutely no fault in these other saws, just some of their owners. These happen to specifically be the ones that ridicule others and their choices just because they don't have the same likes, dislikes or preferences. Again, I'm not here to ruin the credibility of any saw. However, some of their owners are doing a fine job dis-crediting themselves, through their behavior, which ever camp they are from. Please don't tell me my saws suck, because they don't, neither do yours. If we want to sit around and talk about some dead guy that's our prerogative, not yours. If you want to compare, manufacturers, their history or saws by their individual merits that would be great. I'm sure I could learn a lot from the discussions and hope you might do the same. Why the hell I've wasted my time writing this, I'll never know, I'm sure it will fall on deaf ears.


  

Looks like the dang forum/spelling police are out and about!!!

Dude!!! You are seriously taking this #### the wrong way!!! I'm just hear having fun like the rest of these other guys. If I say Stihl sucks, I'm just saying that to get at the Stihl guys obviously. I don't see you harping on the guys that are giving Husky a hard time??? I'm not bashing anybody. You really have no idea on who I am or what kind of person I am, so please refrain comment on that. If your a chicken, and can't take a little fun abuse back and fourth, then don't come around, or maybe take a couple of your PMS pills, then come back and try your luck. I really don't see any problem here, and if you do, I'm sorry to hear it, but I could really care less.

That Craftsman saw, is a great little top handle saw, and my dad gave it to me years ago, so that's why I'm hanging on to it.

And for the spelling?? Who cares, the people that can't come up with anything good seem to always resort to finding spelling errors, you may even find some here, I really don't care if you do, sometimes I just type too fast. Do you ever make spelling mistakes? Oh ya, I forgot your perfect aren't you.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 9, 2008)

parrisw said:


> Looks like the dang forum/spelling police are out and about!!!
> 
> Dude!!! You are seriously taking this #### the wrong way!!! I'm just hear having fun like the rest of these other guys. If I say Stihl sucks, I'm just saying that to get at the Stihl guys obviously. I don't see you harping on the guys that are giving Husky a hard time??? I'm not bashing anybody. You really have no idea on who I am or what kind of person I am, so please refrain comment on that. If your a chicken, and can't take a little fun abuse back and fourth, then don't come around, or maybe take a couple of your PMS pills, then come back and try your luck. I really don't see any problem here, and if you do, I'm sorry to hear it, but I could really care less.
> 
> ...



That's all you got? "PMS pills" and "Chicken" You seem to be the one with ruffled feathers, not me. I never dissed your Craftsman saw either.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 9, 2008)

That's not all I got, its all I need. Don't even know why I'm wasting time with dumb people.



> This is from a guy that has a Craftsman 2.3 and can't even spell it correctly


Quoted from your post. This to me is insinuating that my saw is crap. At any rate it really don't matter what u think. 

Hell I've never even run a Stihl. So any comment I make about a Stihl is unsubstantiated too.

Sure my feathers are a bit ruffled, since you accusing me of Bashing people when I am clearly not.



> you're here bashing live people,...Dude!


another quote from the man himself!

I have never once bashed anybody. So keep your stupid opinions to yourself.


Unless you want to contribute anything worth while, or just have a little fun. Go crawl back into your hole where you came from.

Is my spelling ok? Could you please go through it for me?


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 9, 2008)

parrisw said:


> That's not all I got, its all I need. Don't even know why I'm wasting time with dumb people.
> 
> 
> Quoted from your post. This to me is insinuating that my saw is crap. At any rate it really don't matter what u think.
> ...



Believe what you wish. You can't fool the guy in the mirror.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 9, 2008)

> Believe what you wish



Thanks I will


----------



## peter399 (Jan 9, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I WILL, however, take you to task for the bit about the Gripen!! NOT EVEN CLOSE TO THE BEST!!!



Then the question is: Which could possibly be better ? Your F16 from the seventies ? opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## belgian (Jan 9, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Then the question is: Which could possibly be better ? Your F16 from the seventies ? opcorn: opcorn:



Peter, if I were you, I'd choose a battle I could win, this certainly ain't the one ....


----------



## peter399 (Jan 9, 2008)

belgian said:


> Peter, if I were you, I'd choose a battle I could win, this certainly ain't the one ....



Then you go ahead and enlighten me about this fabulous aircraft that I haven't heard about. The 10000000 billion Euro giant Eurofighter flop ?


opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## johnha (Jan 9, 2008)

vegaome said:


> Howdy Folks,
> Is this one going to be a mystery story or a suspense thriller? Where are all the Husky folks?



Out sawing wood.


----------



## belgian (Jan 9, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Then you go ahead and enlighten me about this fabulous aircraft that I haven't heard about. The 10000000 billion Euro giant Eurofighter flop ?
> 
> 
> opcorn: opcorn:



I am no expert, but from the top of my head F14, F15, Stealth,....


----------



## peter399 (Jan 9, 2008)

belgian said:


> I am no expert, but from the top of my head F14, F15, Stealth,....



I wouldn't think so .... Anyway, let's talk chainsaws instead. And Husqvarna history.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 9, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Then the question is: Which could possibly be better ? Your F16 from the seventies ? opcorn: opcorn:



Peter, meet the F-22 Raptor:

http://www.af.mil/factsheets/factsheet.asp?fsID=199

You really shouldn't say things like the above. You are becoming a laughingstock here.


----------



## joatmon (Jan 9, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Peter, meet the F-22 Raptor:
> 
> http://www.af.mil/factsheets/factsheet.asp?fsID=199
> 
> You really shouldn't say things like the above. You are becoming a laughingstock here.



Ah Woodie,

If ole Peter becomes the laughingstock here, then, what's left for you. :jester: 

As always,

joaT


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 9, 2008)

I think I have a solution to all of this. Lets hand out these:


----------



## parrisw (Jan 9, 2008)

> I think I have a solution to all of this. Lets hand out these:











DAYAMMMM, you hit the nail on the head here I think.

I will add this to, hand these out with the suckie's


----------



## peter399 (Jan 9, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Peter, meet the F-22 Raptor:
> 
> http://www.af.mil/factsheets/factsheet.asp?fsID=199
> 
> You really shouldn't say things like the above. You are becoming a laughingstock here.



Is that ugly, fat and slow thing the best you can come up with ? 
Haha, oh woodie woodie... The good thing I see about that one is the stealth technology which sure must be needed, cause once you get detected, you wouldn't stand a chance in a dogfight against a Gripen. 

Now grab the gift from parrisw and wipe your tears off.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 9, 2008)

peter399 said:


> The good thing I see about that one is the stealth technology which sure must be needed, cause once you get detected, you wouldn't stand a chance in a dogfight against a Gripen.



You know, at first I just thought you were ignorant. Now I see you're just plain dumb. But I can tell you that the United States Air Force is utterly unconcerned with having to "stand a chance in a dogfight against a Gripen." 

Peter, please sell your 2171. Sell it to a worthy party. You are now truly a laughingstock, and you are unworthy of that fine saw.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 9, 2008)

.


----------



## peter399 (Jan 9, 2008)

Woodie said:


> You know, at first I just thought you were ignorant. Now I see you're just plain dumb. But I can tell you that the United States Air Force is utterly unconcerned with having to "stand a chance in a dogfight against a Gripen."
> 
> Peter, please sell your 2171. Sell it to a worthy party. You are now truly a laughingstock, and you are unworthy of that fine saw.



You're right Woodie, they should be more concerned about standing a chance against some Iraqis with pitch forks.  

I think I will keep my 2171, I like performance. You are a bit odd as 2171 user though. Sure you shouldn't get a Rancher or a Farm Boss like your fellow countrymen ? It will suit you well with a Harley and some KFC.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

Two 2171 brothers slugging it out, hot dayuummm, let me pull up a chair and get me a brew, go to it boys, give me a Ali and Friazer Rumble in the Jungle,opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Woodie (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Two 2171 brothers slugging it out, hot dayuummm, let me pull up a chair and get me a brew, go to it boys, give me a Ali and Friazer Rumble in the Jungle,opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:



Putting Peter in the ring with me is more like putting Freddie Mercury in the ring with Ali. And do not DARE call him a brother. He is hereby given a dishonourable discharge from the 2171 brotherhood, and is sentenced to the purchase and use of a 441 for the rest of his natural-born days.

BTW, did Ultra call you over here? That troublemaker...


----------



## Woodie (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey Petey...did you miss this quote:

"The sophisticated F-22A aerodesign, advanced flight controls, thrust vectoring, and high thrust-to-weight ratio provide the capability to outmaneuver all current and projected aircraft."

What I loved even better than that (directly from the United States Air Force), was the pictures the mighty Swedish Air Force posts of its flagship:






*That's right...apparently if you need something to protect your summer cottage...the Gripen is the fighter jet for you! *

*
BRHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!*


----------



## joatmon (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Wake me up when ya got something worthwhile,LOLOL



Tommie,

It's been almost two days since this appeared on my monitor and I still can't get the smell out.

joaT


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Putting Peter in the ring with me is more like putting Freddie Mercury in the ring with Ali. And do not DARE call him a brother. He is hereby given a dishonourable discharge from the 2171 brotherhood, and is sentenced to the purchase and use of a 441 for the rest of his natural-born days.
> 
> BTW, did Ultra call you over here? That troublemaker...



LOL, no I wasn't called overhere , the game of the threads ended last nite so I figured now it ok to stop in. I had no idea I would see you and Peter busting chops on each other. Since ya are though, hell carry on, LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> It's been almost two days since this appeared on my monitor and I still can't get the smell out.
> 
> joaT



Thats how I sit when I watch a good slug fest. Peter and Woodie are doing good,LOL


----------



## Woodie (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Thats how I sit when I watch a good slug fest. Peter and Woodie are doing good,LOL



Don'tcha mean "Woodie are doing good?"

Actually, that's horrible grammar.

It should be "Woodie are doing _well_."


.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Don'tcha mean "Woodie are doing good?"
> 
> Actually, that's horrible grammar.
> 
> ...


Or is it "Woodie is doing _well_." ?


----------



## Woodie (Jan 9, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Or is it "Woodie is doing _well_." ?



Sigh...


----------



## maccall (Jan 9, 2008)

I was asked if I had some more pics, and yes I do have a few more. They were taken last summer when I and my family visited the Husqvarna Fabriksmuseum, in the town of Huskvarna.

This is where it really started, and the museum is located in the southernmost end of the factory grounds, where things still look small and old. The modern factory is located just north of this area (to the left in the picture), but I have no pictures from there.

This is my wife, two daughters and my mother walking up towards the entrance of the museum. It's really a museum about a 300 year old company, not specifically about a chain saw factory. In fact, they didn't have as many saws as I would have thought. On the other hand it's a real nice and interesting general industrial museum.

Don't come here for the chainsaws alone, but if you're passing by and are the tiniest bit interested in tools, engineering and the genuine skills of the old manual laborers, you shouldn't miss it. It's also a kind of tribute to an amazing 300-year old company. The oldest building is right in the middle, and to the left is a newer building where the actual museum is located.






I know belgian has been here too, he has a thread about it in the Off topic iirc.


----------



## maccall (Jan 9, 2008)

You have to burn your wood somewhere and Husqvarna had some business with this as well. Look at the first picture, I think I would easily trade my car (and it's an Audi!) to have that installed and working in my kitchen.






This kind of combined owen and stove below were what we did most cooking on, and in, a hundred years ago in Sweden. Most houses would have at least one of these, often several. My mothers summer house, located only 60 kilometers from Husqvarna, was built in 1907 and has four of these, and several others. There were a lot of different brands though, not just Husqvarna.


----------



## belgian (Jan 9, 2008)

nice pics, Maccall.

I visited the museum a few years ago (see thread http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=20087&highlight=museum )

Like you indicated, I was a bit disappointed about the few numbers of saws exhibited, but it was a nice museum anyway, especially the weapon section.

Husqvarna has a nice history.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

Great pictures maccall.


----------



## maccall (Jan 9, 2008)

They had a few saws as well. Two military ones here, and then three pictures with mixed beauties. Most of the items displayed in the museum are used items, that has been returned to the museum. Hence, most things has scratches and such.

Have you people seen the device with the black tube and the black-and-white thingy in the middle of this picture? Know what it is? I do, and it's actually said to work pretty well...

Since I'm not a collector I can't tell if there's anything rare in these pictures, or if it's just used saws, in fact I didn't even take notes of what's on the pictures, so that's up for discussion. I'm going back next summer though, so I can find out answers if questions arises.


----------



## maccall (Jan 9, 2008)

More saws. You thought the silver clutch cover on the new 346 was strange? They have been at it before...


----------



## maccall (Jan 9, 2008)

Even more saws. We have discussed what the meaning of "XP" is, and here is a statement from Husqvarna on that:


----------



## maccall (Jan 9, 2008)

And still more saws. But these are the last saws. Actually on the picture below there's a 55 in the back. It had a post-it on the back saying that it was the very last 55 to be produced in Sweden.


----------



## maccall (Jan 9, 2008)

*This is the last pictures:*

The first picture is of one of Husqvarnas older motorcycles. You can also see small models of a car that never made it to a full scale working vehicle.


Next picture below is one of the most spectacular things on the whole museum. Take a minute and guess what it is. You won't be right thogh... Clue: It _is_ an genuine *** thingy...






Believe it or not, it's a lawn mover engine that's started with a small amount of gunpowder. They wanted to create an easy-to-start lawn mover engine for women and old people who might have a hard time starting one in the traditional way. However, those small loads of gunpowder was classified as ammunition, and since we have restrictive gun laws here you cant buy ammunition unless you have a license for the gun it goes to, so this lawn mower was not a big success...


Next pic is of the beautiful sewing machine called "Freja" (who was one of our old gods, among Tor, Oden and those boys), which was manufactured between 1873 and 1925.


Here below is me, my wife and two daughters, re-fueling at a café overlooking lake Vättern, after spending the day at the museum.







The very last photo is kind of a compilation of what Husqvarna has manufactured the most of in units, until they were bought by Electrolux. There has been other business areas too, but these are the most sold articles. As the picture is small and the text in Swedish I'll write it out:

Sewing machines: 8,000,000
Rifles (for hunting): 870,000
Bicycles: 1,100,000
Motocross bikes: 270,000
Mopeds: 170,000
Meat grinders: 12,000,000
Wood- and gas stowes: 1,300,000
Heaters, wood or coal: 790,000
Hubs/gears for bicycles: 5,200,000
Ice cream machines: 1,100,000
Kitchen pottery: 9,000,000
Flat irons: 4,200,000
Waffle irons: 1,800,000
Manual lawn movers: 6,000,000
Outboard engines: 25,000
Chainsaws: 5,000,000

A note on the low number of outboard engines produced: Husqvarna made a deal with a company called Monark: If Monark quit building chain saws, Husqvarna would stop making outboard engines, hence the low number of manufactured units. Monark is one of the best know brands in Sweden for small outboard engines and small open boats.


And that's it, thank you for stopping by.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you Maccall - Now we just need Mange/Magnus to join in here! :rockn:


Looks like you saved this tread! :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 9, 2008)

Great posts Maccall!!!!!!!
Thank you very much for the tour with pictures!! 

That was good stuff!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome tour there, fantastic pics, good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice pics.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll add my thanks...fantastic pics...and thanks for the history to go with 'em.


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 9, 2008)

*Husqvarna, The Whole Story!*

Great pictures Maccall, thank you.

The oldest building in the center of the first photo is that where the water works?
Looking at the list of implements that Husqvarna manufactured I noticed they made 6,000,000 Manual lawn mowers, I'm smiling thats a lot of mowers!
THALL did you seee that; 6,000,000 Manual lawn mowers....he he he.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 9, 2008)

That is alot of lawn mowers.


----------



## manual (Jan 9, 2008)

maccall said:


> You have to burn your wood somewhere and Husqvarna had some business with this as well. Look at the first picture, I think I would easily trade my car (and it's an Audi!) to have that installed and working in my kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Maccall
I just love the craftsmanship Husqvarna puts into there products.


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 9, 2008)

*Husqvarna, The Whole Story!*

Anyone have some history behind the XP saw line? I thought the first saws in this line appeared about 1988, but I'm not sure. What model was the first XP saw?, maybe the 266XP?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Yep!!!!! Rep!!!!!!!*



sawinredneck said:


> Great posts Maccall!!!!!!!
> Thank you very much for the tour with pictures!!
> 
> That was good stuff!



Great stuff MacCall!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am agreeing with Andy!!!!



   !!!!!!!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 9, 2008)

*Thanks*

Those pictures were fun to see.


----------



## maccall (Jan 10, 2008)

J.Walker said:


> Great pictures Maccall, thank you.
> 
> The oldest building in the center of the first photo is that where the water works?



Thank you, I've been sitting on those pictures for a while, thinking I should post them sometime, just that it didn't happen. But now this thread seemed to need some CPR...  

About the water, well I really don't know!

But the small river, Husqvarnaån, is led in between the old house, which is called "the smithy", and newer building, which holds the museum, so that both buildings could actually benefit from the water power, even at the same time. I do not remeber seeing any water wheels, but they could have been either external to the buildings and later removed from there, or been internal, but in a part of the buildings not shown to the public. If I would guess I would go for removed though...

Since both buildings have contained activities which would have benefited from the water power, my guess is both buildings used it.


----------



## belgian (Jan 10, 2008)

maccall said:


> .
> 
> Have you people seen the device with the black tube and the black-and-white thingy in the middle of this picture? Know what it is? I do, and it's actually said to work pretty well...



Since the tube is connected to the flywheel area, does it have to do something with a heating or cooling device, or registering rpm ...? I am curious....spill the beans..


----------



## peter399 (Jan 10, 2008)

It's a pneumatic wedge.


----------



## belgian (Jan 10, 2008)

peter399 said:


> It's a pneumatic wedge.



Awww, that's new to me. never heard of it before. Sure looks a lil clumsy to operate though. thanks for the info.

PS. what means Grässklippare in swedish ?


----------



## Sprig (Jan 10, 2008)

belgian said:


> Awww, that's new to me. never heard of it before. Sure looks a lil clumsy to operate though. thanks for the info.
> 
> PS. what means Grässklippare in swedish ?


I'm only guessing here, how about 'lawnmower'


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

belgian said:


> Awww, that's new to me. never heard of it before. Sure looks a lil clumsy to operate though. thanks for the info.
> 
> PS. what means Grässklippare in swedish ?



I read it as grassclipper, meaning maybe lawnmower or trimmer.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 10, 2008)

belgian said:


> Awww, that's new to me. never heard of it before. Sure looks a lil clumsy to operate though. thanks for the info.
> 
> PS. what means Grässklippare in swedish ?



I am a bit surpriced that you haven't read of it at Mange/Magnus' collector web-site......


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I read it as grassclipper, meaning maybe lawnmower or trimmer.



Lawnmower.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 10, 2008)

J.Walker said:


> Anyone have some history behind the XP saw line? I thought the first saws in this line appeared about 1988, but I'm not sure. What model was the first XP saw?, maybe the 266XP?



I believe you are close - the 242, 254, 266, 268, 281 and 288 probably became xps at about the same time.....

The first one beeing an xp from the outset, probably was the 3120.


----------



## Mange (Jan 10, 2008)

The History of Husqvarna. 

I will try to tell the story of Husqvarna as correctly as I can. 

The History of this company is longer than many country's. 
Chainsaws has not been a big part of its life. This may seem odd, but I will do my best to explain. 
To make this easier I decided to split this up and leave out the Motorcycles and the other products they made with great success and focus on the main product in Husqvarnas Life, Gun's. 

The Swedish king Gustav II Adolf, wanted more guns made since Sweden was unstable at the time, year 1630. 
He decided to build more factories and Husqvarna was chosen for its water but there was also was a gunpowder factory. 
1640 the factory was started, and made pipes and complete rifles. At this period Sweden was a great state, about 3 times bigger than today and wars were fought at its borders just about everywhere. 
When the king died the wars stopped and there was no longer any need for 3 factories. 
The Husqvarna factory was sold to a man with the name Ehrepreuss in 1689, and he continued as a private business. It was no longer a company owned by the Sweden Crown, but the remained a significant part of the company as they bought 99% of the rifles. Now Husqvarna made about 11 000 muskets and pistols a year, Handmade! 
They were making black powder pistols and muskets. 
Husqvarna was then at this time a pioneer and leading company in what we here call precision industry or fine mechanics. They were known for the quality and reliability of the guns. 
Up till 1720 Husqvarna had made 230 000 gun's. Most for the Sweden Army. 
After this long period of war's Sweden was tired and pretty much broke. It was a time of poverty and the Crown was in need of money, not guns. Sales dropped very fast from 11 000 to 1 500 and people lay of their work. 
This was a hard time and 1840 it was sold to Ankarkrona, who continued making guns, but realized this will not last forever so he started making sewing machines, stoves, engines, and a lot of other products. In Husqvarna at this time, the factory was more than just a source of labour it was a pig part of the social structure too. 
There was schools built and Husqvarna gave a lot more back to the community than just salaries. Ankarkrona was not just a sharp business man, but also very intelligent. He realized that a good product cheep enugh for all to buy would sell a lot. There were multiple of Husqvarna products in every home at the turn of the century. 
At the end of 1860 at a time of instability in most of Europe sales increased on the guns. News like rear loaded rifles and guns had entered and now production increased rapidly. 
1867 the company Husqvarna Vapenfabrik AB was formed, and they mainly made Remington Rifles on license for the Swedish army. 
1877 a man called William Tham was appointed Director of the company and big reforms were made. Now the guns were not mainly meant for Army, but for civil use. 
In the company there was of curse many brilliant inventors and craftsmen that made Husqvarna stay in top of the European gun manufacturing. 
A legend was August Fredrik Hagst?m and his family. He was manager for the gun manufacturing. It was not uncommon that the workers lead their children in the same line of work and skill's. so was the case with Hagstr?m. 
His son. Karl William was also a brilliant gunsmith and is mostly known and heard of for his test he had the men do when they were hired. He gave them two peaces of iron and a file. 
If they got them so even and smooth that they held together, they had a job! He showed them how to do it correctly... 
His son Hugo Hagstr?m replaced him after his death 1917. 
By this time the generations of Hagstr?m had made a big impression on the gun world! Big and small series of rifle?s and guns were made. Some even special ordered from a certain gun smith they liked better. 
In 1970 it was an end of an era. Husqvarna turned over the gun manufacturing to the Sweden military factories FFV. 
They continued making small series of rifles up till 1989 when the company celebrated 300 year anniversary. 

1978 Elektrulux bought Husqvarna Vapenfabrik AB.

This will get you started...


----------



## belgian (Jan 10, 2008)

Ahhhh, the knowledgeable Magnus Mattisson has finally arrived !!! 
good read Magnus, thanks.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 10, 2008)

Great story thanks


----------



## Mange (Jan 10, 2008)

There was a guy that was chief ingeneer at Husqvarna for many years, he holds many patents like the two body antivibe system for ex. that is used on 180 and forward. His name is Ulf Näslund.

We were a couple collectors that wished to visit the museum and get some more out of it than just what is displayed, so I asked Ulf to guide us there.

I brought a couple pic's of collection to show Ulf and the ones on Museum.

This was one of them:






Here is a pic from HVA's Museum:






A funny observation.

Here is the one on HVA Museum:97-135-02






Here is mine:97-135-03


----------



## Mange (Jan 10, 2008)

I talked to One of the fathers of this saw, Egil Skoog a while back he told me there could be 5 or 6 made.

When I talked to Ulf he said he remember talking to Egil about this project called Alaska 1. The resoults of this prototype became MS90A the first series produced Husqvarna that was theirs from start to finnish.
A designer called Sixten sawssson and a engeneer called Muller was involved in this too.
There was rumors of 5 saws and one tossed away = 6 saws.
I tracked as far back as I could and can only finf three that was made complete to run. Two is in HVA's Museum and I have one...

I know know a bit more and belive there was three made to be tested, two more just engins.

We talked a lot when we were there and some about the Twin they made.
It was a two cylinder saw made from two 65 saws put together more or less.
The one on display is a wood dummy, but there is a engin that they tested a bit in the museums bacement.
This was as far as they got, they shut down this project before it even had a body for the engin. It would get too expencive and would never sell enugh to pay for development and production.

For those interested I have more on this subject already posted on collectors forum.

********************************/viewtopic.php?t=4325&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15


----------



## Mange (Jan 10, 2008)

So who has the oldest Husqvarna?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 10, 2008)

Mange said:


> So who has the oldest Husqvarna?



Waited for you to join here! Cool! :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 10, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Waited for you to join here! Cool! :rockn: :rockn:



That is great Niko.... looks as though He has been a member longer than you!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 10, 2008)

The knowledge and wisdom of Mange! Great posts!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 10, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> That is great Niko.... looks as though He has been a member longer than you!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




Sure he has, but he has not been too active lately! 

...I was referring to _this tread_, and not AS in general ......:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mange (Jan 10, 2008)

I was a regular here a while back, yes. Some may remember, but there is just a handfull usernames that I recongnize from then. Times change.. If we like it or not.

I learned so much under a fairly short time most of can't belive! Met some wonderful people and have a great time with these old bears!
The collecting has given me so much so I wanted to give something back.
That is why CSCF started and is up and running for those in to the same old stuff.

Problem is it takes time and is other way's consuming.
There are many great forums and sites evrywere and I try to visit as many as possible more or less.
I am here from time to time though..


----------



## manual (Jan 10, 2008)

Mange said:


> So who has the oldest Husqvarna?



Hello Mange, Glad you are able to add to this thread.
It is nice to get the facts about the Husqvarna Company first Hand from 
some of the guys that live in Sweden. 


Thank You and please share more.


----------



## Mange (Jan 10, 2008)

A bit more of the Museum and factory tour with Ulf.

We were almost running thru all other stuff there was to get to the saws..
Ulf sloed us down and cought ouer attension on sume stuff and among other things a Stirling engin developed by HVA, Two cylinder snowmobile engin, first clearing saw (65) among other things.

We heard stories that were very amazing and hard to exept.
A guy calls on a thursday to get a special mashine built. A kind of snowmobile but just a track, engin, storage and a handle. The rider is behind on ski's.
This was called "Tolken" designed by Ulf over the weekend and production more or less started monday!

A great thing to see him hold his hand over the 65, 160, 180, 140 etc and talk about his creations.
Truly amazing.

We went in to the factory too to see production and how it worked.
We even got to see some stuff we were not seposed to as we kind of "got lost". They changed the tour since he went it last and we had more to see...

I will never forget this or Ulf. Amazing man in evry way.

Alaska1. Prototype for MS90.





Husqvarna 65 cut away.





This is a prototype for what would be a two cylinder saw. 
This is sad enugh just a wood prototype. They have a engin without starter and handles that was thought to be used but Ulf shut the door on the project as it would cost more than it would ever give.









Here Ulf talk's about the 65 and what was changed from the prototype to the real thing. This was the first saw he was involved in and to quote him it was a "Perfect winter saw".





The MS90 used old teknikes like the valve intake and still too heavy to continue on so completly new designs were needed.
Model MS 90G was the last version.


----------



## BIG JAKE (Jan 10, 2008)

Lignum said:


> According to wikipedia, Husky owns Poulan, and Jonsered.
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Husqvarna_AB#Private_Label_Brands_Produced




Yep! Same saws just different plastic. :hmm3grin2orange: :biggrinbounce2: opcorn::deadhorse:


----------



## manual (Jan 10, 2008)

Mange said:


> A bit more of the Museum and factory tour with Ulf.
> 
> We were almost running thru all other stuff there was to get to the saws..
> Ulf sloed us down and cought ouer attension on sume stuff and among other things a Stirling engin developed by HVA, Two cylinder snowmobile engin, first clearing saw (65) among other things.
> ...


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 10, 2008)

Great stuff mange


----------



## manual (Jan 10, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Great stuff mange



It is, Isn't it.

Better then reading it out of a book, Eh.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 10, 2008)

I will chime in now.

Great contribution to the thread man from Sweden. Awesome picture.
Since you are here , we will no longer need Manny and Woodie.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

manual said:


> It is, Isn't it.
> 
> Better then reading it out of a book, Eh.



Ewwwwwwwwww that sounds like compitetion to me, goodie goodie. Like pictures do you, good, I think I know where I can find several 1000 old Stihl pictures, I'll be sure to include them over in that "book" thread,Eh, you know that big thread, just for you,


----------



## manual (Jan 10, 2008)

Knock your self out.
I'm enjoying this thread. 

I don't care how long it goes on.
Tell ya what Ole boy. You won by default Ok.

Oh about the pictures, Glad to see your using your own Ideas.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

manual said:


> Knock your self out.
> I'm enjoying this thread.
> 
> I don't care how long it goes on.
> Tell ya what Ole boy. You won by default Ok.



Naaaa thats no good, shoot. When you said better than the book thread I assumed you was comparing the two threads meaning competition or you was being a smart azz, one or the other,LOLOL We're big boys Manual and I'm just a big a smart azz as you so its all good and I'm grinning when I say that, not mad at all.

Yes the pics in this thread are great. I been watching Mange tell the story and I think its awesome. Macalls part was great as well. Lets keep this thread going, I, just like you, am learning from it and enjoying it too, I'm seeing Husky saws I've never seen before so I'm liking this alot just like you ole boy,


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Naaaa thats no good, shoot. When you said better than the book thread I assumed you was comparing the two threads meaning competition or you was being a smart azz, one or the other,LOLOL We're big boys Manual and I'm just a big a smart azz as you so its all good and I'm grinning when I say that, not mad at all.
> 
> Yes the pics in this thread are great. I been watching Mange tell the story and I think its awesome. Macalls part was great as well. Lets keep this thread going, I, just like you, am learning from it and enjoying it too, I'm seeing Husky saws I've never seen before so I'm liking this alot just like you ole boy,



I may have this wrong but,I am told a true smart azz,





























can sat on a lollypop and tell you what flavor it is: Is it?
































creamsickle or orange crush :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Naaaa thats no good, shoot. When you said better than the book thread I assumed you was comparing the two threads meaning competition or you was being a smart azz, one or the other,LOLOL We're big boys Manual and I'm just a big a smart azz as you so its all good and I'm grinning when I say that, not mad at all.
> 
> Yes the pics in this thread are great. I been watching Mange tell the story and I think its awesome. Macalls part was great as well. Lets keep this thread going, I, just like you, am learning from it and enjoying it too, I'm seeing Husky saws I've never seen before so I'm liking this alot just like you ole boy,



Well young one Im glad you are learning. Tonight its from the husky thread the other night from the bookerdog.


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 11, 2008)

Mange said:


> A bit more of the Museum and factory tour with Ulf.
> 
> Here Ulf talk's about the 65 and what was changed from the prototype to the real thing. This was the first saw he was involved in and to quote him it was a "Perfect winter saw".
> 
> ...



Mange

Thank you for the pictures. I have really enjoyed reading your post.
Just a few question for you.
What makes the model 65 the "Perfect Winter Saw"?
The model 90 in the bottom picture is that really a MS90 or a A90? I never thought Husky had a MS line of saws.
Just one more request please, If you have ever been to the Jonsered factory could you tell us about that! Maybe some pictures too?

Thank You


----------



## Mange (Jan 11, 2008)

Jonsereds will have to wait a bit...

This was the perfect winter saw as it did not freeze up easely and it went best in colder temp's. There was a lot of troubble with vapor lock's and fuel related issues in summer time. When the saw ran goor it was hard to beat.

90 saws are MS 90A, MS 90E, MS 90F, MS 90G.
The first 70 saw is also MS 70. Then they dropped MS and went to 70E and 70F.

MS stands for MotoSåg. Swedish for Chainsaw.
At the time this was a experiment to expand. They did not have any saws prior this MS 90 but had lots of engins produced.

There are a Moped made in Denmark that has same crank/cylinder/piston as MS 90.
I have seen a couple saws with a diffrent plate on them it say's nothing about the saw just cc and serial and it is really wieard.
It is possible they got a hand full tag's wrong at assembly.
Best explanaition I have found sofar.


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 11, 2008)

*Husqvarna, The Whole Story*

So Husqvarna had a MS saw line before Sthil? This is importain history here.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 11, 2008)

J.Walker said:


> So Husqvarna had a MS saw line before Sthil? This is importain history here.



MS surely was a Husky thing - the (much) lesser brand adopted it several decades later.

They were close to 4 decades late with the really integrated anti-vibe system, as well......  

Btw, Stihl was only the third tier _at best _about 1970 - Jonsereds no doubt was number one, and Husky number two......


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 11, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> MS surely was a Husky thing - the (much) lesser brand adopted it several decades later.
> 
> They were close to 4 decades late with the really integrated anti-vibe system, as well......
> 
> Btw, Stihl was only the third tier _at best _about 1970 - Jonsereds no doubt was number one, and Husky number two......



You tell em troll,it aint changed either :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## parrisw (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes the 65 had vapour lock issues. I experienced it allot cutting in the summer with it, I just got rid of my 65, couldn't find some parts I needed. This post is making me miss it.


----------



## Mange (Jan 12, 2008)

Ahhh..

So if I would say I have four five parts saws and a box of new stuff for it you would beat yourself blue and yellow?

Ok. I won't say that then.


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 12, 2008)

*Husqvarna*

Mange

So how many saws do you have, your a collector?


----------



## belgian (Jan 12, 2008)

J.Walker said:


> Mange
> 
> So how many saws do you have, your a collector?



Yes, Magnus is indeed an early collector... I was able to visit him last year and at the time, he had at least some 300 saws in his shed and many parts saws. Some very rare saws as well....


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 12, 2008)

Mange said:


> The History of Husqvarna.
> 
> I will try to tell the story of Husqvarna as correctly as I can.
> 
> ...



There has been a Husqvarna rifle (M98 30.06) in my family longer than Husqvarna has been making chainsaws.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 12, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Btw, Stihl was only the third tier _at best _about 1970 - Jonsereds no doubt was number one, and Husky number two.



The more things change, the more things stay the same...


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2008)

belgian said:


> Yes, Magnus is indeed an early collector... I was able to visit him last year and at the time, he had at least some 300 saws in his shed and many parts saws. Some very rare saws as well....



As I remember it, he used to have a lot more than that - but he has been slimming the collection lately, getting rid of dupli- tripli-cates and such....


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 12, 2008)

Woodie said:


> The more things change, the more things stay the same...



How true


----------



## manual (Jan 12, 2008)

Woodie said:


> The more things change, the more things stay the same...



The more I think about it, The more I would like to say......


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 12, 2008)

manual said:


> The more I think about it, The more I would like to say......



The thing is they might drop there also micro brews are making some great beer.


----------



## pgg (Jan 12, 2008)

Here we go, husqvarna swedish mausers, M38's and M96's, calibre 6.5x55 swedish. Super-accurate, flat shooting, hard-hitting, low recoil, great deer calibre from whitetail thru to elk. Here's an original model and also a cut-down model. Some are branded as Carl Gustav


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2008)

Old, but good, story....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Sprig (Jan 12, 2008)

That top 30.06 (?) in the pics is simply beauty! 
*drool/schlobber*
Very nice weaponry man. First rifle I ever shot was and old Lee-Enfield, fully stamped beaut in near mint condition, so accurate it felt like it aimed itself, hm, ta think they used to sell 'em in the back of old PM mags for like 50$



Serge


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Lol*



spacemule said:


> While Husqvarna has had a well established reputation for quality for centuries, dating back to the 1600's, the company achieved international fame and recognition when internationally acclaimed saw expert and celebrity spacemule chose to run their 272xp in 1994.
> 
> The discriminating celebrity is not easily impressed, so his unwavering support and endorsement for the 272 earned Husqvarna a well deserved recognition as _the _choice of equipment for professional users. Conflicting company Stihl promoters have been trying for years to get spacemule to endorse their brand, but they were unsuccessful.



Didn't you trade that for a 044??? hehehehehehehehe
I know you did, lmfao...

 :greenchainsaw:f

And Gas, if I could I'd give you some rep about 10x's for those posts...hhehehehehehehe


----------



## Fuzly (Jan 13, 2008)

Sweet rifles.

That 6.5 is a wonderful cartridge, hits harder than it should for it's size and good manners.

Now I've got Swedish Mausers on the brain.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 13, 2008)

pgg said:


> Here we go, husqvarna swedish mausers, M38's and M96's, calibre 6.5x55 swedish. Super-accurate, flat shooting, hard-hitting, low recoil, great deer calibre from whitetail thru to elk. Here's an original model and also a cut-down model. Some are branded as Carl Gustav



Man, a company that builds chainsaws _and _guns? What more could you ask for?! I hear that Stihl introduced a line of firearms to compete with the Husky's. Unfortunately but yet fittingly, they didn't go over.


----------



## Fuzly (Jan 13, 2008)

Mine shot good, but the cost of the Ultra rubber bands was killing me.

And the clothespin kept getting clogged up with sawdust.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

What's the matter..........run out of bullets on this thread.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 13, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> What's the matter..........run out of bullets on this thread.



Sorry to hear about your grandfather.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Sorry to hear about your grandfather.



Grandmother, but thanks. My dad had been taking care of her for awhile now. He has had it pretty rough lately. Lost my mom two years ago before Christmas and now he lose his mom after. I bet he is thinking. Gee the holidays just suck.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 13, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Grandmother, but thanks. My dad had been taking care of her for awhile now. He has had it pretty rough lately. Lost my mom two years ago before Christmas and now he lose his mom after. I bet he is thinking. Gee the holidays just suck.



That would do it. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> That would do it. Have a safe trip.



Thanks, wish I had a wireless card so I could post while the bro is driving.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 14, 2008)

Fuzly said:


> Sweet rifles.
> 
> That 6.5 is a wonderful cartridge, hits harder than it should for it's size and good manners.
> 
> Now I've got Swedish Mausers on the brain.



It originally was the Krag caliber for the Norwegian Army etc, but could be loaded to a higher pressure for the Swedish Mausers......  

It has been the fate of countless moose over here.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 14, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> It originally was a Krag caliber for the Norwegian Army etc, but could be loaded to a higher pressure for the Swedish Mausers......
> 
> It has been the fate of countless moose over here.



We have a Krag too...


----------



## Fuzly (Jan 15, 2008)

My grandpa hunted close to 60 years with his old .30-40 Krag. He bought it for $12 if I remember what he told me correctly/U.S military surplus back in the 1930s when you could buy them mail order. Then it was "sporterized"-barrel and stock cut back and a marbles peep sight added.

Very smoooooth action, and a neat way of loading with the tip open on the side.

Sawtroll, I think most people in the U.S. would consider a 6.5 mm caliber too small for moose. But I read an article several years back that said it was very popular for moose in your part of the world. I believe it, the heavier bullets have great BC and penetration, without beating up the shooter. It's the marksmanship that counts anyway.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 15, 2008)

Fuzly said:


> .... Sawtroll, I think most people in the U.S. would consider a 6.5 mm caliber too small for moose. But I read an article several years back that said it was very popular for moose in your part of the world. I believe it, the heavier bullets have great BC and penetration, without beating up the shooter. It's the marksmanship that counts anyway.



I believe it has killed more moose here than any other caliber, and mostly with the low pressure Krag loads (the Mauser loads are hotter).

--but it has been out-lawed for some time now.

Btw, our moose are a lot smaller than the North American ones, more like your elk in size, I believe.


----------



## Dawa (Jan 15, 2008)

*chaisaws*

Are replacement parts easy to find for HV chain saws?

Thanks in advance
David


----------



## Sprig (Jan 15, 2008)

Dawa said:


> Are replacement parts easy to find for HV chain saws?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> David


Iya! Duncan, hm, me old stompin' grounds (not missed). Hey David and welcome to the site, go post this in the chainsaw forum where she belongs, don't be embarissin' us old 'Little Chick-cargo' guys 
Post type of saw (HV, ya means a Husky??), year, problem, etc., and yes you can find parts for most of 'em. 



Serge


----------



## Dawa (Jan 15, 2008)

*HV story*

Tada Serge, I am off!


----------



## peter399 (Jan 16, 2008)

Maybe you have already looked here, but there is some histroy of Husky weapons, chainsaws and motorcycles. 

http://international.husqvarna.com/

then click Company -> History


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 16, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Maybe you have already looked here, but there is some histroy of Husky weapons, chainsaws and motorcycles.
> 
> http://international.husqvarna.com/
> 
> then click Company -> History



thanks for the link


----------



## manual (Jan 17, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Maybe you have already looked here, but there is some histroy of Husky weapons, chainsaws and motorcycles.
> 
> http://international.husqvarna.com/
> 
> then click Company -> History



Thanks peter, Good reading on a Company that has grown so big.


----------

